# 512?



## interd0g

Anyone own a 512? Are they OK?


----------



## P Smith

it's same as 522 or 625


----------



## [email protected] Network

It's a 522 with different software, and only TV1 outputs (where the TV2 outputs would be is empty).


----------



## P Smith

Seems to me 512 getting *SAME* SW as 522/625
https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------



## BattleZone

Let's put it this way: it's a 522 with the TV2 output, and all related software features, disabled.


----------



## [email protected] Network

BattleZone said:


> Let's put it this way: it's a 522 with the TV2 output, and all related software features, disabled.


Probably the best answer.

Same, but different.


----------



## P Smith

I can imagine SW is checking ID - if 512, then disable TV2; 
would be interesting to know if HW-wise the DVR still the same 522/625 ?


----------



## [email protected] Network

HW-wise, minus the TV2 parts, I'm sure they're almost identical. Same HDD size and I'm almost willing to bet they have the same internal components.

Probably was cheaper to do it this way than make a new Dual sat tuner SD DVR designed for just 1 TV.


----------



## gtal98

It's been a while since I've put one in - but the first ones still had the TV2 outputs on the back of the receiver - they just had black caps over them. Never actually tried hooking anything to them to see if they worked though.


----------



## P Smith

gtal98 said:


> It's been a while since I've put one in - but the first ones still had the TV2 outputs on the back of the receiver - they just had black caps over them. Never actually tried hooking anything to them to see if they worked though.


Could you try ? Just for a gig.


----------



## [email protected] Network

P Smith said:


> Could you try ? Just for a gig.


I want to know as well.

Apparently, 512 is the only receiver we don't have in our building (minus legacy receivers), so there's no way I can try it out.


----------



## BobaBird

Same 120GB HDD as the 522, though some may actually get 160GB depending on availability at time of manufacture/refurbish. I was told that when it came out, the recording time available would be reported the same for both drive sizes, but the larger one would fill to its capacity before auto-deleting the oldest unprotected recordings. My guess is the software locks out Duo mode based on some hardware identifier.


----------



## BattleZone

512s are former 522s that were "remanufactured" into 512s. The 512 wasn't even released until 3 years after 522 manufacturing had ended, and was only created because the 501/508/510 DVRs were getting extremely old and unreliable, there were a lot of 522s available, and because Dish wanted to plug the "SD Solo DVR" slot in their line-up

So, yes, the hardware is the same, because 512s are "made from" 522s.


----------



## interd0g

Thanks all, for the comprehensive answers


----------



## gtal98

P Smith said:


> Could you try ? Just for a gig.


I will - but I have no idea when I'll put one in. It's probably been 9 months or more since I put the last one in - they're just not called for much since all new installs are typically MPEG4 only and thus call for 612's.


----------



## gtal98

OK, so I finally had a couple of jobs to mess with a 512. On one I was replacing a 512 with a 625 to add another room. So before I did, I wired up the backfeed, and connected the TV2 output. I checked the modulator settings on the 512 - but it doesn't have any available for the TV2 output. I went ahead and ran a channel scan on the TV2 location though - and it did pick up channel 60! However it was just a black screen. So my guess would be that the hardware to output TV2 is still in there - it's just disabled via software.

On another job today I had to replace a 510 (since it will soon be a doorstop) with a 512 and learned something else. The existing 510 was in a different room from the TV, and I learned the hard way that the RF remote features are turned off in the 512! I tried a normal UHF (black key) remote, a 6.4 TV2 UHF Pro remote, a 6.4 TV1 UHF Pro Remote and even a 21.0 Remote (in both TV1&TV2 modes). None would work. So I ended up having to relocate the 512 to the same room as the TV so it would work IR.


----------



## Mr-Rick

Use a pyramid on the 512. Now you have UHF.


----------



## gtal98

I don't have any pyramids on my van - Dish doesn't supply them.  And the 512 has the UHF hardware in it (since it's a reconfigured 522) - so it seems stupid that it's disabled in the software.


----------



## [email protected]

gtal98 said:


> I don't have any pyramids on my van - Dish doesn't supply them.  And the 512 has the UHF hardware in it (since it's a reconfigured 522) - so it seems stupid that it's disabled in the software.


512 can definitely be programmed for a UHF remote. Need to select 'Menu 6-1-6" and "Enable" the TV1 UHF PRO.


----------



## gtal98

Thanks for the tip Mary - I'll try that next time.


----------



## [email protected] Network

gtal98 said:


> It's been a while since I've put one in - but the first ones still had the TV2 outputs on the back of the receiver - they just had black caps over them. Never actually tried hooking anything to them to see if they worked though.





P Smith said:


> Could you try ? Just for a gig.





[email protected] Network said:


> I want to know as well.
> 
> Apparently, 512 is the only receiver we don't have in our building (minus legacy receivers), so there's no way I can try it out.


Just wanted to say that the most recent s/w update now has what would be TV2's outputs will now mirror TV1's. So if you hook up the cabling to the secondary output, it will show the same thing as TV1's outputs

Just thought I'd let you guys know


----------



## P Smith

Thanks for update.

Now we have expensive AV splitter ie 512.


----------



## jerry downing

They just replaced our 510 with a 512. It is a BIG improvement. The remote that came with the 512 was IR only. Fortunately I have a few 6.3 IR/UHF remotes lying around as I also needed UHF capability.


----------



## The Texan

Quick question...I currently have a 508 in our RV with dual legacy LNBs on the Motosat .74 dish. Dish sent a tech to do a courtesy upgrade to a 512 and he said the 512 is NOT compatible with the legacy LNBs. What, if anything out there is actually compatible with the legacy LNBs to replace the 508?


----------



## harsh

The Texan said:


> Dish sent a tech to do a courtesy upgrade to a 512 and he said the 512 is NOT compatible with the legacy LNBs.


This doesn't sound right. I was under the impression that all DISH Network receivers could deal with legacy.

The hairball (though not a show-stopper) would be in going to two tuners.

I couldn't find any information about a model .74. Can you offer some details?


----------



## P Smith

If it legacy dish and need to connect both tuners(what the dual tuner DVR for ?) - use legacy switch ! The tech could have it, if not - garage sale/flea market/eBay/craigslist is your market.


----------



## The Texan

The .74 Motosat dish is an internet dish that uses a BOW to double as a TV dish. Because my internet satellite is 117, I have a lipstick LNB nestled against the main internet LNB for 119, then a legacy single LNB on the BOW for the 110 satellite.

Many Dish receivers will NOT work with legacy LNBs and because Dish is getting out of the SD arena and going to straight HD, it is harder to find a compatible receiver. 99.9% of the newer switches will not work either, so bringing 2 cables(110 & 119) in and combining them into a single HD input will also not work. I tried to use a 722k and there was no way to make it work. So, the question remains, what Dish receivers are still available that are an upgrade for the 508 and it's DVR, that will accept 2 legacy LNB inputs, through an SW-21 or similar switch?


----------



## P Smith

All receivers/DVR does accept legacy LNBF/switches.


----------



## The Texan

P Smith said:


> All receivers/DVR does accept legacy LNBF/switches.


Then explain why 3 different techs spent over 6 hours trying to make a 722k work and after much off site consulting, said there is no way to make it work with legacy LNBs. Also, explain why the last tech walked in saw the RV, asked what type of LNBs I had on the dish then said there is NO way to make a mpeg4 HD receiver system work with the legacy LNBs. If you know of a way and have proven it will work, please enlighten us, so that I can use any receiver I want and Dish can send the info to their techs. If I had not spent hours and hours trying everything possible and using every conceivable switch combination, I would not be asking this question.


----------



## harsh

The Texan said:


> Then explain why 3 different techs spent over 6 hours trying to make a 722k work and after much off site consulting, said there is no way to make it work with legacy LNBs.


Probably better than 80% of the current techs have never seen a legacy setup. It isn't surprising that they can't get their heads around it.


> Also, explain why the last tech walked in saw the RV, asked what type of LNBs I had on the dish then said there is NO way to make a mpeg4 HD receiver system work with the legacy LNBs


The SW64 will bring three legacy dual LNBs together into two cables that will feed both tuners of a ViP722K. You would obviously need to add another LNB for 129W.


----------



## The Texan

This is a BOW system with a lipstick LNB for 119, an old single dish/Direct LNB for 110 and no way to add a third single old style single LNB for 129. The 2 feed cables are one from each LNB and I have tried an SW-64 along with every other one made for the Dish Network. The only one that has worked and then only with an SD receiver is the SW-21-3, Which is why I say I am looking for an SD or HD replacement, without the Mpeg4 software, that Dish will continue to support. I do have one expensive option and that is to install a Winegard Traveler 1000.XX on the roof, but I would prefer not to spend $1500 for such an option.

I am not trying to be an a__, but I have been down almost every road out there, trying to find a working solution to this. I used to own my own TV sales and repair shop, I was a trained electronics tech in the Military and know when a tech standing in front of me, is doing the soft shoe or knows what he is talking about. I am sure someone out there has actually been down this same road and knows if there is a true fix for this or like me, has run into nothing but a brick wall.


----------



## gtal98

Are there 2 outputs on each LNB or only one? If only one, then you will never get a dual tuner DVR to work with both tuners, there is no switch I am aware of that can take one line from an legacy LNB and make it run 2 tuners.

However, you should be able to run one of the tuners with those LNBs and a 21SW though. A 512 or 612 should work fine with that AFAIK. You won't be able to record two things at once obviously, but you couldn't do that with your 508 either.

If you're lucky and each LNB has two outputs get 2 SW21's and you should be able to run both tuners.


----------



## harsh

gtal98 said:


> If you're lucky and each LNB has two outputs get 2 SW21's and you should be able to run both tuners.


Since The Texan seems to be bent on HD but can't add a 129W LNB, all bets are off. A second dish seems an imperative.

Anybody know what in Sam Hill a "BOW" is?


----------



## The Texan

harsh said:


> Since The Texan seems to be bent on HD but can't add a 129W LNB, all bets are off. A second dish seems an imperative.
> 
> Anybody know what in Sam Hill a "BOW" is?


Here is a link to "what a BOW" is, for the lipstick 119 LNB on the A side of the main LNB.

Have to wait to post the URL to the PDF showing the BOW until I have 5 post.

For the 110 LNB, there is an arm about 24" long on the opposite or B side of the main LNB that you attach the old style single direct LNB and position it to receive the signal. They are both single output LNBs. I am not bent on getting HD, just *a DVR system that Dish still supports and will work with my current BOW system*. At my age, these eyes can't tell the difference between HD and SD....LOL. *A single tuner with dual outputs and a DVR, supported by Dish*, is all I want.


----------



## The Texan

OK, here is the link to a BOW

http://www.motosat.com/downloads/internet/documents/installation/bow_install_kita.pdf


----------



## P Smith

It's old DirectWay two ways setup, used for Internet. Gee, it's still in a business ...

I noticed the PDF created by laziest writer what I know: last two pictures taken from top of the file and does not shows new installed LNBF [lipstick, yeah].

Not sure if those exists, but that 110W, 119W and perhaps 129W 'lipsticks', mean LNBF, should be dual output to use in legacy setup with legacy switches.

Of find DP type (may be it's begin manufacturing ? - what model and mfg typed on a label of you lipsticks, anyway ?) of such LNBFs.


----------



## coldsteel

512 can work with one sat-in, via a 21 switch, from those 2 LNB to the rcvr. Can't change channels while recording, like gtal said, but it should work.


----------



## The Texan

Does the 512 have 2 outputs, one to run to the front TV and the 2nd to run to the AV distribution box for the rear TV? The 508 serves our needs and I am satisfied with it, but Dish is not. As long as the 512 will work the same as the 508 I will be OK, but the tech said it has an Mpeg4 DVR and will not accept the SW21 input. I know other receivers with the Mpeg4 DVR we have tried, will not accept the SW21 is why I am asking.


----------



## gtal98

The 512 is a "single room" receiver in that it will only output one channel at a time, but it does have both a coax and RCA outputs that you could feed to separate TVs, they'd just both always be on the same channel.

Dish is not requiring that all receivers go to MPG4 - that is misinformation. That may happen eventually, but is years down the road. There are currently way too many MPG2 receivers in use for Dish to even think of turning them off. 

The current migration is because there are currently two versions of the MPG2 uplinks: QPSK and 8PSK. The older legacy receivers only support QPSK and will become doorstops once those uplinks are gone. 

I don't understand why you were unable to get the SW21 to work on at least one tuner with newer receivers though. To my understanding all new receivers are backward compatible. I have to say that I can't honestly verify that though, because every job I come to with a SW21 I immediately rip it out and throw it away because the newer LNBs are just much easier to work with.


----------



## The Texan

Thank you to all who responded with suggestions and helpful information. I finally decided to go it without a techs help and had Dish just ship me a 512 for me to install myself, if it could be done......As several said, there was no reason for the tech in Boise to lie to me and walk away, as the input to the 512 is exactly the same as the 508. 10 minutes and bingo, I now have a 512 in the RV and working. Thanks again to all who responded.

NOW, my next question.....LOL....Is there any way to split the incoming signal after the SW21-3 to work on the dual input so that I can have the use of both recording channels? Don't need to have the dual output, which I understand is not feasible, but just the use of the dual tuner for the recorder...Thanks.
Bob


----------



## P Smith

no splits

need separate cable from antenna or antenna+DP34/DPP34


----------



## harsh

The secret to success is to lose the legacy switchgear if you want single cable service to two tuners.


----------



## The Texan

Will the DP-34 work with the 2 legacy LNBs that I must use, in order for my dish to work?


----------



## puckwithahalo

The Texan said:


> Will the DP-34 work with the 2 legacy LNBs that I must use, in order for my dish to work?


No it won't. Can only use legacy switches with legacy lnb's. Can mix and match DP and DPP lnb's and switches, except for the dpp33 switch. It cannot be connected to dpp lnb's.


----------



## The Texan

puckwithahalo said:


> No it won't. Can only use legacy switches with legacy lnb's. Can mix and match DP and DPP lnb's and switches, except for the dpp33 switch. It cannot be connected to dpp lnb's.


Thanks, that is what I had figured out, from trying all the different SWs with my 722 in the RV. but had some hope that maybe the 512 was different. Oh well, it still works as a single tuner rcvr, as the 508 did. Thanks again.


----------



## puckwithahalo

Now, you could use an sw44 switch and have two lines from that to the inputs on the receiver.


----------



## harsh

The Texan said:


> Will the DP-34 work with the 2 legacy LNBs that I must use, in order for my dish to work?


Are we talking about some manner of dome dish?


----------



## The Texan

harsh said:


> Are we talking about some manner of dome dish?


We're talking a Motosat .74 meter internet dish, with a Bird On the Wire(BOW) setup for TV. It uses a "lipstick" LNB for 119 and the old style "direct" LNB for 110. Each LNB has its own feed to the SW21 and there is no way to get another cable from each LNB to the interior compartment and receiver, without major rework of the roof. Does the SW44 have 2 inputs that will combine the 2 LNBs and feed them both out to single lines for each receiver? Or will it accept the single input from the SW21 and pass it through to the 2 outputs? I would like to hope so, but have my doubts.


----------



## BobaBird

The SW44 needs 2 lines from each legacy-style LNB.


----------



## P Smith

for two sat-inputs [tuners] you could you legacy SW42 also, but no way to avoid the SW switches while your LNBF are legacy.


----------



## The Texan

P Smith said:


> for two sat-inputs [tuners] you could you legacy SW42 also, but no way to avoid the SW switches while your LNBF are legacy.


It appears the SW42 is just 2 SW21 switches in one case. There is no way I can get the needed 2 additional wires from the LNBs to the SW42, so guess I am stuck with just the use of one tuner.....


----------



## P Smith

yeah, to use SW42/44 you'll need LNBFs with dual outputs (two F-connectors) on each sat-LNBF.


----------



## shadough

Since the legacy LNB's have only 1 output, that translates into only 1 tuner. You'd need 2 cables from each orbital in order to make any switch (other than the 1 SW21) to work. Allthough I can't figure out why the 722k wouldnt work?!!? It should work the same as your 512 is working, w/ 1 tuner. If you could upgrade the LNB's to Dishpro LNB's (swap em out) then you would only need 1 feed from each, an a DP switch.

On a different note, I have a few 512 questions. From reading this thread, it appears the 512 does use/will work with a UHF remote. Is this correct?? And am I correct in assuming the "tuner buffer" is 2 hours??? as it was w/ the 522.....Meaning you can rewind/pause a channel up-to 2 hours?


----------



## puckwithahalo

shadough said:


> On a different note, I have a few 512 questions. From reading this thread, it appears the 512 does use/will work with a UHF remote. Is this correct??


Yes, the 512 can use a UHF Pro remote. Have to set it up the same way you would for tv1 on the 522/625 (menu-installation-tv1 uhf pro setup).


----------



## nonobutch

I have a 512 and am trying to hook it up to a Direct Slimline dish model AU9. Will it work?


----------



## harsh

nonobutch said:


> I have a 512 and am trying to hook it up to a Direct Slimline dish model AU9. Will it work?


Not with the DIRECTV LNB assembly.


----------

